# My 1st attempt at "cohabing" a specie of Serrasalmus



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This fanication all started When Jeff (gosse gurke) posted one of his very 1st irritans updates. I was so interested how he was able to provide a single tank for what were thought to be some of the most agressive species. I had been wanting baby irritans for a long LONG time. You can ask George or Pedro as im sure I annoyed them atleast monthly asking for them. A few weeks ago I asked George if he had any baby marginatus in stock or if he was going to get some. He said he got them maybe once a year at most. I asked him to inform me when they were in. Well, I got a PM about them a week or so ago and decided that marginatus was the next best thing behind irritans. I went ahead and placed the order for 5 1"ers. I picked em up on friday 5th (cinco de mayo... fitting for the name the 'gang' got. more about that later tho.) After they were acclimated they were added to the tank and almost off the bat I had a alpha fish. For some reason tho the other 4 wanted to be with the alpha and 1 by 1 he would chase them away. This was about the time I noticed that I had 2 who were at a disadvantage in size and finnage so they were put in a hospital tank. Right now I have 3 in a 75 and the 2 in a divided hospital tank. The 3 remaining in the 75gal are now all in their own areas and doing minimal interactions. The only thing they really do now as a group is eat. 
Ill update with some pics later in the evening, im trying to figure out where the cloudy tank is coming from. Im tying out this new sand and I think it might be clouding the water.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

good luck Ex0dus, i hope it turns out okay for you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck man. I know how long you have wanted to try something like this so I really hope it works out for you.

Monthly (or more frequent) updates are a must :nod:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

How they gang got their nickname. So its cinco de mayo when they came in. What else do you do on may 5th but drink beer and margritas. So my buddy asks how my marginatus are doing, but being the true drunk ****** he is he says "so hows the margrita gang doing?". 
Im really happy to say that in the 75gal that the *charging* has settled. The alpha has picked what they all think is the premo spot in the tank and the runt has chosen what I think is the best spot to hang out. Funny how that works I guess. I really cant say this enough, if your heart truly isnt into having something like this work then this is a bad idea. I can see why Jeff constantly reminds everyone this isnt for everyone. Its very easy to feel like throwing in the towel.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

heres a few pics of them. Once the sand settles ill hopefully be able to grab some better pictures.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hey! good luck man, hope it work out well for your..... i have no luck with my Manny so hopefully you have luck with your Mar.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Good luck sounds like its going to be kind of tough already.

Are the caudal fins clear at the back or did they already get bitten off?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Good luck sounds like its going to be kind of tough already.
> 
> Are the caudal fins clear at the back or did they already get bitten off?


On all but 1, the caudal fins are clear or chewed off. The one is starting to show a orangish hue to his caudal fin.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck Sean, is the tank with the bare bottom you're hospital tank?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good luck Sean, is the tank with the bare bottom you're hospital tank?


Ya, thats he hopsital tank. The sand in my 75 is still settling. Its almost there and as soon as its clears up ill get some shots of the 75.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Taggin along







Good luck my friend!


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

ooooo interesting..... good luck!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Good luck and keep us posted on how they are doing.

Trystan


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Heres a somewhat decent flank shot of the alpha. Tank is almost cleared completly. I went ahead and added some ghost shrimp and they guys went nuts trying to chanse them down and eat them. 
I tried to get some video but by the time I got my camera they were bored of them. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im amazed at how Margi's look soo much like an irritan!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Im amazed at how Margi's look soo much like an irritan!


Whey they are young they look pretty close. Once they become young adolecents there are some major diffrences, but for the most part they are subtle. Off the top of my head the 2 most obvious is the spotting and the anal fin. But yes, they look alike. I did pick these fish for a reason


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Seems like you really want this exodus! good luck to you dude


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Just a quick update:

Today (may 13th) I went ahead and removed the alpha fish. He is, imo, way to agressive for his other tank mates. I had 5 marginatus in the tank and this alpha wouldnt allow a single fish near the bottom or anywhere near food. I will try and re-add him in a few months once the littler guys have some time to beef up. Ill update with some photos later today or tomorrow.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what a tricky thing to accomplish.. this is going to be quite a challenge, indeed.. 
Great fish BTW







-hope it works out, and does not end in a pet burial.
But that might be a given


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> what a tricky thing to accomplish.. this is going to be quite a challenge, indeed..
> Great fish BTW
> 
> 
> ...


Well the deciding factor in removing alpha was the fact he almost stripped the whole caudal fin off the next largest marginatus. Ive got that little fellow in a hospital tank right now, he will recover. The alpha was just relentless in his attacks so he had to be removed.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck, sounds like it will be keeping you busy.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

By removing the alpha things have settled greatly in the tank. They are now feeding together. All have spots in the tank floor where they have staked claim. There is some chasing here and there but its not the constant harassement that the alpha was inflicting to the little guys. 
At 1st with the alpha in there I couldnt help but think I made a mistake in even attempting something like this. Now i have a glimmer of hope


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Good luck, keep us updated with pics and info!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

whats the deal man, has it still been quite without alpha one in the tank?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

joey said:


> whats the deal man, has it still been quite without alpha one in the tank?


Alpha 'one' is right... because when the alpha was removed shorlty after the 2nd largest marg became the new alpha. Anyways, I now have the 3 smallest marginatus in the 75 together and the others are either seperated because they are bullies or because they are awaiting finnage to grow back. I figure ill give the runts a few months to play cathc up to the larger guys and then re-introduce them all. 
Right now with the 3 runts in the 75 its pretty peaceful. Minimal chasing, they willingly share food and there hasnt been any incidents of nips since i removed alpha 2. 
Last night while cleaning a hospital tank I put the siphon tube in the tank to clean it and this little runt attacked my fingers and the hose. At 1st it was pretty funny because heres this little 1" fish attacking my finger thats 3x its size. The fun stopped when he turned his attanetion and attacked the siphon and was sucked in. Im happy to say that hes alive and well, however my siphon tube is lost







(thank god i always carry a blade on me of the little guy may have been a goner) I had to cut him out of the tube. 
The alpha is still one MEAN sob but he is a fantastic specimen. If I am never able to add him back with the group he will have a definite spot in my collection as a solo.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds great so far. looks like youre keeping a keen eye on things and taking the right precautions.
Lol at the runt attacking you, wtf are they thinking?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Good luck Sean.. Hope the cohab works out

If I decide to order a new P from George, I may pick a margarita too.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> Good luck Sean.. Hope the cohab works out
> 
> If I decide to order a new P from George, I may pick a margarita too.


Let me know. I think im gonna pick up a goodie from his recent trip to Venezuela. Mash said he might be interested as well. Maybe we can get a ohio group order together.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck bro.
Your project seems so complicated for me but I wish you the best and I love to hear happy endings.
Have you considered getting a divider ready to separate any aggressive alpha?
Maybe by keeping him in the same tank while in isolation, then the others can have the time to heal yet he still retains his status. I am jsut thinking that if the alpha was removed to a separate tank, a new alpha will rise and then when you put him back, the two bosses might duke it out.
Anyways I don't know what I'm talking about, just an idea thats all.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

any updates


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> any updates


Indeed, look for one possibly tomorrow







Thanks for asking.


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope all is well. Nice pics.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Good luck...can't wait for pics


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

good luck takes some guts to do it lol


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

Updates?
Bri


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, any updates, any pics?...







!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yeap, any updates, any pics?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, I will have an update sunday evening along with some pics of the algae infested tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he got sucked up


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

good luck


----------

